# Ankona ShadowCast 16 W/Etec 30



## Israel luis (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi all,

Just thought I would share what I’m running on my Ankona Shadowcast 16. I have an 2018 evinrude 30 hp that I am currently running. I started off running a Powertech SRA3 15 pitch, I was getting 27-28mph with 2 people full load (10 gallons of gas fuel forward in an aluminum tank, battery forward, copilot trolling motor, yeti 65 qt). The issue I was having with running that 3 blade prop was the blow out, couldn’t make sharp turns and found the motor blowing out many times when running ( motor would jump to higher RPMs with no gain in speed, almost seemed like it would slow down ). Another down side to the SRA3 I was running was the fact the motor would Skate when I would turn by that was also due to the flat bottom configuration on the Ankona Shadowcast. After a few trips to flamingo, and biscayne bay I was tired of having to slow down while running to have the motor grip the water and stop the blow out. When making a long run the Ventilation would make my trip a few minutes longer depending how many times it would ventilate/ or blow out.

To resolve this issue I did some research and purchased an SRA4 11pitch. From the information I read, switching from a 3 blade to a 4 blade you have to go down 2-3 pitch, in order to maintain the same RPMs ( considering if you conformed with the rpms your motor is running with the 3 blade). I went from the 15 pitch sra3 to the 11 pitch sra4, I went to a lower pitch because I felt my motor should be running higher RPMs. 

With that said the results on the SRA4, were impressive. Hole shot improved a lot, motor has no blow outs when making a full “U” turn it grips the water. The boat feels and handles much better, on turns the boat actually turns (leans) and does not skate. As well can plane at slower speeds, but much more stable on plane. 
Also can run with no worries ventilation or blow outs that slow my trip down. 
Contrary to popular belief the SRA4 is only 1 MPH slower than the SRA3. The SRA4 Is pushing 26-27 mph, but I’ll take those mph as long as my motor has no more issues lol.

Not sure if I missed anything if you have any questions let me know. 
(Blow out happens when I was running with the SrA 3 and it would ventilate when I was making runs) 

Hope this could help some people that have tunnel hulls and are running 3 blade props with issues


----------



## Hobbs (Aug 9, 2017)

I’ve got a shadows 16 with a tahotsu 20. Was thinking of upgrading to a 30. Sounds to me that you are having good luck with the extra HP.


----------



## Israel luis (Nov 25, 2015)

Hobbs said:


> I’ve got a shadows 16 with a tahotsu 20. Was thinking of upgrading to a 30. Sounds to me that you are having good luck with the extra HP.


Can definitely tell you that it will run and feel much nicer. The extra HP is not going to mess with your draft. While putting the 4 blade the boat felt much more balanced while running. My opinion move to a 30hp and you’ll be glad.


----------



## Rawb (Jan 25, 2019)

Been looking into buying a new SC16 soon. This will be my first boat so I don’t know much about what features would be best for this boat. What would your two cents be about a side consol vs the tiller with the 30hp?


----------



## Israel luis (Nov 25, 2015)

Rawb said:


> Been looking into buying a new SC16 soon. This will be my first boat so I don’t know much about what features would be best for this boat. What would your two cents be about a side consol vs the tiller with the 30hp?


Shoot me a text I can call you and basically give you the run down all my opinion 3058734889


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

@Rawb I have a Shadowcast 16 tiller and live in central FL if you want to go for a ride.


----------



## Rawb (Jan 25, 2019)

Travisloyd07 said:


> @Rawb I have a Shadowcast 16 tiller and live in central FL if you want to go for a ride.


Absolutely! Where at in Central FL?


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

@Rawb pm sent. So we don’t highjack his post. Definitely give him a shout and get info on the console. 

Awesome review.


----------

